# Bucket sets for ****



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

I searched here and googled it. I know I've seen some sort of instructions / diagrams for how to build your bucket sets on the internet before, but I cannot seem to find them. Any one have any information? Looking for details on it all, from attaching it to a tree, to mounting the trap in the bucket.

Thanks.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Its in the rules and regs for hunting and trapping.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

page 20 of the guide.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

cj. said:


> I searched here and googled it. I know I've seen some sort of instructions / diagrams for how to build your bucket sets on the internet before, but I cannot seem to find them. Any one have any information? Looking for details on it all, from attaching it to a tree, to mounting the trap in the bucket.
> 
> Thanks.


Now what are you going to do quit the dogs and trap??? I have some fur fish n game mags with pics and info if you want them...


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

It's for my pa 

you can bet I'm going to keep him out of my big woods. He's going to set some buckets on some smaller chunks of land you can't turn a dog loose.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Joey when your hunting fred a smaller woods would be anything that would be less than 80 acres so he must have a bunch of buckets.


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Sorry I had some bad info on here. Its gone.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Still legal on Private land..... The new regs are for public land only


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

You are right. I saw where they have a bucket set up in the DNR guide. Problem with the one in the guide is the trap is so far back that a **** will reach through the trap and pull the bait out. If it does trigger the trap it will most likely catcht the leg. Not that you have to set them that way on private though.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Probley a good idea to use the new regs.on private land also when setting bucket sets.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

SNAREMAN said:


> Probley a good idea to use the new regs.on private land also when setting bucket sets.


Maybe down in the lower part but i highly doubt i will be using these regs on some of the land i trap up here. 


And really i dont think we need these regs up here neither. Think about it we have millions of acres that very lil ppl will every set foot on.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

I just made up 9 new bucket sets using the new regulations. I used the square style plastic kitty litter buckets for the new sets, and will set them with #220's.

My sets will be 4' off the ground, however if I read the new regulations correctly as long as your sets are a minimum of 4' off the ground, the new regulations do not apply. 

I will let you know how the new sets work out for me.

Good Luck


----------



## WoodsmanSmitty (Nov 21, 2006)

I made several boxes last year for my 220's. They caught WAY
more than the plastic kitty pails I had out. I thought the wood boxes worked great. I made them deep enough that they couldn't reach past the trap.


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Personally, if the new regs do not apply to private land I will not be using them on private land. I would comply fully if setting on land where the regs are law and do apply. I am very interested to see if the new regs bring down the number of **** caught.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, the new regulations for bucket sets for **** did not work for me. I made 9 new buckets following the new regulations, ran the sets for 6 days and never made a catch. All sets were 4' off the ground. 

Thats my two cents worth....I guess we live and learn...........


----------

